# Does the 566 Ultegra come with a "compact" crank?



## maximum7 (Apr 24, 2008)

Just wondering if the Ultegra 566 come with a Compact or Standard crank?
I've looked on line and have come up with results for both and, of course, Look's website is non-specific about all of the parts.


----------



## C-40 (Feb 4, 2004)

*info...*

This website says 53/39. http://www.bikesale.com/look-566-origin-1.aspx

If you are really serious about buying one, it would make sense to ask the seller. If you need a compact and a different cassette to go with it, negotiate that at the time of the purchase. It should not add to the cost.


----------



## maximum7 (Apr 24, 2008)

This website says 50-34.
http://www.wrenchscience.com/Look/566+Ultegra+Bike/Road_Bikes/Frames.html

Just would be nice if there was some consistency...

I'm buying it today, so I guess I'm serious...?


----------



## chas (Aug 10, 2006)

The first batch couple of batches we received in the US had standard cranksets, and the most recent shipments have had compact. Going forward, ALL 566 Ultegras will be compact.


----------



## maximum7 (Apr 24, 2008)

Thanks Chas. 
The one I bought today, indeed has a compact.


----------

